# My Dh is circed and he doesn't have a scar!



## MotherWillow (Nov 11, 2007)

I am in an argument with someone. This person adamantly insists that their DH who is circed does not have a scar. She also insists that most circed men if not all do not have scars.

I have explained that the definition of a scar is a place of former attachment, or the area that has healed after the removal of tissue. Circumcision in and of itself is a scar.

However, this person still insists that there is NO scar and that it is simply my opinion that circumcised men are scarred.

I am seriously banging my head against a wall here.

I don't really need advice or anything I just needed someone to commiserate with. Surely you all can understand my frustration. LOL







:


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

lol, maybe her DH isn't circed at all, I've heard of people who have NO idea at all that their partner is intact ,as when they are erect they look the same!
I don't see how there can not be a scar either. My DH certainly does have a scar - it's very prominent, and looks like stitches.


----------



## InDaPhunk (Jun 24, 2005)

Then that person doesn't know what a circumcision scar looks like, it's that simple. They all have one to some degree or another. So sad







.


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

LOL her DH probably isn't circ'd then.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I have BTDT and it just makes me want to







: I thought about showing pics of what I was talking about but figured what was the point since they obviously wouldnt listen anyway. Some people just want to remain ignorent.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

I wonder if her DH agrees?


----------



## MotherWillow (Nov 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiverSky* 
I wonder if her DH agrees?

According to her he just loves his circed penis and he thinks his foreskin was licked off by kittens at birth.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

My immediate guess is that you guys are defining scar differently. She probably means he doesn't have *what she considers* to be a scar.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

I agree with Arduinna.


----------



## elspethshimon (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWillow* 
According to her he just loves his circed penis and he thinks his foreskin was licked off by kittens at birth.










This statement is simultaneously bizarre and hilarious and disturbing on so many levels.


----------



## MotherWillow (Nov 11, 2007)

Arduinna,

I would agree with you. However, I have shown her pictures of the circumcised male and explained in great detail what constitues a "circ scar".

She still refuses to acknowledge that there is anything less than normal about a circumcised male.


----------



## kate3 (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

My immediate guess is that you guys are defining scar differently. She probably means he doesn't have *what she considers* to be a scar.
I really think this is it, even if she was shown pictures. I work in a STD clinic, so I see naked girl and boy parts all day long. Although I can tell where skin was removed, it doesn't phase the guys at all. If that is all they have ever seen and known, that is their normal. Most associate the word scar with a bump, lump, something that really stands out. In most adult men who are circumcised I can tell where the foreskin was removed, but they never seem to give it any thought.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

my dh IS circ'd (he is originally from Israel) and has NO scar/discoloration at all. No matter how hard I was looking for the line of his circ I couldn't find one







.


----------



## LittleRockstar (Dec 11, 2006)

OP, tell her and her DH to prove it. Seeing is believing. That's one way to settle it once and for all. (I'm actually serious.) You'll either be able to point out the scarring, or be witness to a one-in-a-million penis.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yulia_R* 
my dh IS circ'd (he is originally from Israel) and has NO scar/discoloration at all. No matter how hard I was looking for the line of his circ I couldn't find one







.

The scar CAN be "hidden" in the sulcus at the edge of the glans. This leaves no discoloration, and a barely detectable scar right where the shaft and glans meet. But there will be SOME indication (even if very, very faint) of where the skin was removed.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LittleRockstar* 
OP, tell her and her DH to prove it. Seeing is believing. That's one way to settle it once and for all. (I'm actually serious.) You'll either be able to point out the scarring, or be witness to a one-in-a-million penis.

This is not something I would do. No matter if her DH has a visible scar or not (even Yulia_R pointed out that her DH has no visible scar or discolouration), it is really none of the OP's business and I personally think it's rude to ask to see it. It is also the DW who is having the discussion with the OP, not the DH, so he's 3rd party to the discussion and shouldn't be asked to show his penis for evidence.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thixle* 
But there will be SOME indication (even if very, very faint) of where the skin was removed.

I REALLY could NEVER find one though. I guess it's rare, but it does happen.


----------



## BamaDude (Aug 17, 2006)

Assuming the OP's friend isn't insane or delusional and that her DH really is circ'd, here are some possibilities:

1. The friend's DH wasn't circumcised using a clamp method. Gomco clamps, which are the tool used for most circumcisions in the US, leave a very distinctive dark scar where the foreskin was crushed before it was cut off. If her DH was circ'd using another method, he might just have a very slight change in skin tone where formerly inner foreskin meets shaft skin.

2. The friend's DH was circumcised using the same method as shown in the horrifying Stanford University circumcision video where only inner foreskin was removed and the shaft skin was stitched to the glans. This method makes a circ scar almost impossible to see.


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWillow* 
According to her he just loves his circed penis and he thinks his foreskin was licked off by kittens at birth...

EH? That's about THE weirdest statement I've ever heard before.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LittleRockstar* 
OP, tell her and her DH to prove it...You'll either be able to point out the scarring, or be witness to a one-in-a-million penis.


BWAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. OMG.







That was too funny.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWillow* 
According to her he just loves his circed penis and he thinks his foreskin was licked off by kittens at birth.









Those silly circumcision kittens.


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh, and....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola* 
...This is not something I would do...it is really none of the OP's business and I personally think it's rude to ask to see it...(he) shouldn't be asked to show his penis for evidence...









: I thought it was funny, but I wouldn't do that either. Unless there was some heavy drinking involved.







Just kidding.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

I know where my dh's is but have never pointed it out to him. I doubt he realizes what it is. It's just slightly different colored skin.


----------



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWillow* 
According to her he just loves his circed penis and he thinks his foreskin was licked off by kittens at birth.









HAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

In all my years of being a nurse, I've seen many men naked (cathing them, of course).
I'm not saying it's _impossible_, but every circed penis I've ever seen has the scar ring around it. Not necesarrily a thick or raised, traditional "scar", but a scar nonetheless.


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

1. She is confusing keloids with hypertrophic scars

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scar

2. I find it very disturbing that she is discussing her husband's penis' appearance at length in great detail with a friend. My husband doesn't mind me saying he's intact on the internet, but if I were to describe every bump, vein, and hair with my best friend, he would be mortified, and feel completely violated - rightly so.


----------



## LittleRockstar (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LittleRockstar* 
OP, tell her and her DH to prove it. Seeing is believing. That's one way to settle it once and for all. (I'm actually serious.) You'll either be able to point out the scarring, or be witness to a one-in-a-million penis.

OK, I don't actually think you should bring this up to her DH. I was thinking more along the lines of at the very least shutting her up if she insists on bringing it up repeatedly. That way you wouldn't have to







so much.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thixle* 
The scar CAN be "hidden" in the sulcus at the edge of the glans. This leaves no discoloration, and a barely detectable scar right where the shaft and glans meet. But there will be SOME indication (even if very, very faint) of where the skin was removed.

You know, that could be the case, and that would be realy saddening if the scar was that close to the glans...that would mean there wasn't practically any foreskin left.

Though, from writing on some restoration groups, there are some men with absolutely no innerforeskin left at all







.


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

He may not have a very visibible "scar line," but he's still scarred; he's missing half the penile skin he was suppose to have. Either way, it's still a roundabout stupid variation on the ridiculous reasons used to justify cutting a baby....oh, daddy doesn't have a visible scar, so it's ok.....







:


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phatchristy* 
You know, that could be the case, and that would be realy saddening if the scar was that close to the glans...that would mean there wasn't practically any foreskin left.

Though, from writing on some restoration groups, there are some men with absolutely no innerforeskin left at all







.

Yep, no inner foreskin at all. I looked at pro-circ sites yesterday







: to try to find info on how hard/easy adult circs are... anyway, found loads of good info about "scar placement" (instead of excision sites) and they go on and on about leaving as much inner foreskin as possible because of the sensitivity. And the advantages of having a frenulum. It's so freaking twisted, though. Because the guys will go through all of this "I decided... this much... wore it taped back for months to make sure it was just right." Then end with "I wish it were done at birth." Even though, the doc has no way of knowing HOW MUCH of WHICH skin is being cut on a baby. Sick. Sick. Sick. Oh, and the usual reason for leaving no inner skin- so that there is no color change on the shaft, so there is no visible scar line, and so the penis is desensitized (praised on many sites because they can "go for hours").
Especially for balcks, latinos, and asians- because the pigmented skin is such a sharp contrast with the mucosal inner foreskin... and the scar would be much more visible.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thixle* 
Yep, no inner foreskin at all. I looked at pro-circ sites yesterday







: to try to find info on how hard/easy adult circs are... anyway, found loads of good info about "scar placement" (instead of excision sites) and they go on and on about leaving as much inner foreskin as possible because of the sensitivity. And the advantages of having a frenulum. It's so freaking twisted, though. Because the guys will go through all of this "I decided... this much... wore it taped back for months to make sure it was just right." Then end with "I wish it were done at birth." Even though, the doc has no way of knowing HOW MUCH of WHICH skin is being cut on a baby. Sick. Sick. Sick. Oh, and the usual reason for leaving no inner skin- so that there is no color change on the shaft, so there is no visible scar line, and so the penis is desensitized (praised on many sites because they can "go for hours").
Especially for balcks, latinos, and asians- because the pigmented skin is such a sharp contrast with the mucosal inner foreskin... and the scar would be much more visible.

How sick uke!
even though I have to admit that I said many times that if an adult wants to get circ'd, it's a personal choice and I'd totally respect that. and now here we go, you are talking about a website where grown up men made their PERSONAL choice and I still want to puke with no respect in sight ukeukeuke

I guess there is just nothing to respect. Period....


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phatchristy* 
You know, that could be the case, and that would be realy saddening if the scar was that close to the glans...that would mean there wasn't practically any foreskin left.

So, where exactly is a better place to have a scar? I thought close to the glans would mean they had cut less off? Ugh, confused now. I am pretty sure DH has what they would have called a "tight" circ, but his scar is way lower, so I figured that meant he had too much cut off? (I realize ANY is TOO MUCH, but I think you understand what I mean!)


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

So, where exactly is a better place to have a scar? I thought close to the glans would mean they had cut less off? Ugh, confused now.
I'm going to try not to puke writing this- ok, it's all one skin, right? From the shaft to the head, one piece. They cut or clamp at two locations on that skin, stitching or fusing them together. Ok, right?
If say an adult man were cut first where the scrotal skin meets shaft skin, all the way around. Then cut again right at the tip (frenar band) of the foreskin, remove all, or almost all, of the shaft skin, the "outer" foreskin. Then stitch together. Which leaves a touch of shaft skin (usually no more than an inch), so almost the entire penis is covered with inner (soon to bo no longer mucosal) skin. Of course this snaps the frenulum, or means it has to be excised... So the "best" circ, according to the majority of circumfetishists, would be 50% shaft skin, 50% inner foreskin, frenulum intact. Which exposes the most sensitive tissue, and has the tightest result when erect... as in as tight as it will go before it bends. Sick, I can't believe I just wrote that.


----------

